# Woah!!



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

We have been taking care of an alpine doe for about two months now. She was with a boer herd before. I couldn't find her today, and I looked out into the trees and there she was with a tiny white and black boer-pine kid!! She's adorable! And huge!

































We didn't even know she was pregnant!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww, good mama! Was this a surprise?


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

nancy d said:


> Aww, good mama! Was this a surprise?


I'll say! She never showed a single sign of being bred.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!!! What an adorable winter surprise!


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

congrats :fireworks:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

What a cute surprise!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Congrats! He's very cute, and yes he is very big!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! What a cutie pie!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

And of course all of our boers have had bucks, but the alpine has a doe! Lol! Just our luck!


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

SSoooo cute! Can't wait to meet my Alpine/Boer & Sanaen/Boer babies!!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

She is so adorable. Those alpines sure know how to hide their babies.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

She's adorable!! ......Do I see some wattles on that little girl?? Lol ;D


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OH my GOATNESS! What a DOLL! I want one colored just like her!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Frosty1 said:


> She's adorable!! ......Do I see some wattles on that little girl?? Lol ;D


You sure do!! Just like her momma!!


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

She's so adorable!!

Is just slightly jealous lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow , what a adorable surprise 
A Boer Pine , that is too funny , lolol
Glad momma and baby girl are doing well , congrats :leap:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

She's too dang cute! But we have no use on our farm for her! But I'm already attached!!


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

She really is precious!! Cutest little surprise!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , she can be a special little mascot


----------



## Marty1876 (Jan 12, 2013)

Have you considered milking the mom? For ease, consider (once baby is 2 weeks old) seperating her from mama right before bedtime, then milking mom first thing in the morning, and then back with baby. The baby, being a single, will get more than enough milk for sure, and you might enjoy some benifits as well.

Cut baby!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

She's gunna be a devil 
Just look at that face in the 3rd one.! The innocent faced ones are always devils!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> She's gunna be a devil
> Just look at that face in the 3rd one.! The innocent faced ones are always devils!


LOL! She's too darn cute! One of our boers had a slight cough yesterday and every time she coughed in the background, this little girl would give a tiny squeak!

Also, momma Molly is a first timer and doesn't seem to have a lot of milk, especially for an alpine. Or at least she didn't yesterday. I'll check her out today and see how she looks.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww she's adorable! I hope Molly gets more milk, she'd be very beneficial to have in case you ever have a bottle baby. If you have a deep freezer you could freeze some of her milk for emergency use & bottle babies.

You won't have a problem finding that little cutie a home if you decide to sell her


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh she is so cute. Send her my way please.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

HamiltonAcresBoers said:


> She's too dang cute! But we have no use on our farm for her! But I'm already attached!!


Isn't that the way? :GAAH: Congrats on the little doll


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I want her first xymenha !!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

She's really cute, what a lovely surprise.


----------

